# Shoot Your Bow, Win A Press Contest!



## MSwan15 (Apr 11, 2012)

Last Chance Archery is teaming up with Georgia Archery for our most exciting contest yet - the "Shoot Your Bow, Win A Press" contest.  Beginning today, April 11th through May 30th, you could win a free EZ Green Press from LCA just by shooting your bow!

The shooter with the most points at the end of the contest wins.  For full contest rules and instructions, please visit the link below:

http://georgiaarchery.com/ and click on "Win A Press"

Good luck and Happy Shooting!


----------



## Big John (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## red1691 (Apr 11, 2012)

Someone is going to be a lucky dog!!!! Wish I had the time, but than again Facebook is the devil, right geez!!


----------



## Big John (Apr 11, 2012)

http://georgiaarcher.blogspot.com/p/shoot-your-bow-win-press.html


----------



## fast draw (Apr 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 15, 2012)

ricky, you said fb was the devil...i'm a fbaholic.  those were some good pic's you took of the spring turkey...too bad my bow and van blew up..i'm see ya next time


----------



## MathewsArcher (Apr 16, 2012)

I shot a 228 this weekend at Gainsville. Somebody better start sending in their scores. I don't need a press we have got plenty. Send them to Last Chance Archery.


----------



## dbell80 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Scores*

4-14-Mtn Grace/Hiawassee-260
4-15-Bad to the Bone/Muzzy-184
4-15-Gainesville-197   

641


----------



## KillZone (Apr 16, 2012)

4/14  IBO STC - Cedartown Ga. - 402 
4/15 Muzzy - Cartersville Ga. - 169 - bad bad bad
(571)


----------



## Big John (Apr 16, 2012)

I got mine on Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Last-Chance-Archery/151865021537887


----------



## dbell80 (Apr 18, 2012)

dbell80 said:


> 4-14-Mtn Grace/Hiawassee-260
> 4-15-Bad to the Bone/Muzzy-184
> 4-15-Gainesville-197
> 
> 641



4/17- Cumming- 269...Shot two 10's in Leon's Target.. 

910

By the way most of my scores will be followed by excuses.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 18, 2012)

MathewsArcher said:


> I shot a 228 this weekend at Gainsville. Somebody better start sending in their scores. I don't need a press we have got plenty. Send them to Last Chance Archery.



Sounds fun! Will the press work on my bow?


----------



## MathewsArcher (Apr 18, 2012)

T.P it's hard to say, but I don't think so. You could try it though.


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 18, 2012)

i thought lca presses work on all bows.  if a new weird bow comes out leon makes an adaptor on his brand new cnc machine, lol!!


----------



## archerynutt (Apr 18, 2012)

thats my son geese,he shoots a recurve.


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 18, 2012)

you can probably make an adaptor for a recurve, too..lol


----------



## T.P. (Apr 19, 2012)

archerynutt said:


> thats my son geese,he kills a lot of stuff with a recurve. More than Fred Bear and MathewsArcher



Yup!


----------



## kpreston84 (Apr 20, 2012)

302 for KP Jr 4-19 George's Thursday night Vegas


----------



## MathewsArcher (Apr 21, 2012)

Big John said:


> I got mine on Facebook.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Last-Chance-Archery/151865021537887



Please everyone go read the Urgent thread about the contest. You need to take all of your scores and post them on facebook. 

Thanks


----------



## dbell80 (Apr 25, 2012)

4/21 Elbert County 198
4/22 Etowah 203
4/24 Cumming 286 

=1597


----------



## badcompany (Apr 25, 2012)

dbell80 said:


> 4/21 Elbert County 198
> 4/22 Etowah 203
> 4/24 Cumming 286
> 
> =1597


----------



## MathewsArcher (Apr 26, 2012)

badcompany said:


>



I think he means his total score since the beginning.


----------



## dbell80 (Apr 26, 2012)

badcompany said:


>


Keepin a running total. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 26, 2012)

I understand its a running total but the math didn't add up from what was posted. No worries or concern. Keep up the fine shooting Mr. Bell


----------



## dbell80 (Apr 28, 2012)

4/27   Sims - Augusta, GA - 99
Total for this post- 99
Running total- 1696


----------



## t8ter (Apr 28, 2012)

dbell80 said:


> 4/27   Sims - Augusta, GA - 99
> Total for this post- 99
> Running total- 1696



Sims score!you should have kept that ace in the hole.Lots of folk probably would have forgot to count it.lol


----------



## dbell80 (Apr 29, 2012)

4/28 & 4/29 ASA Augusta, GA  -  391
Total for this post - 391
Running total - 2087


----------



## Big John (May 9, 2012)

be sure to post up your scores on LCA facebook page!!!


----------



## MathewsArcher (May 9, 2012)

Hey Big John do you know who's leading right now.


----------



## Big John (May 10, 2012)

dbell80 said:


> 4/28 & 4/29 ASA Augusta, GA  -  391
> Total for this post - 391
> Running total - 2087



You got to post them on the facebook page for it to count...
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Last-Chance-Archery/151865021537887

dbell you got lots of points here but none on FB. 
only the Facebook scores will be counted..

P.S. KP I know you got more scores to post....

Corey Wright is at the top right now....


----------



## dbell80 (May 10, 2012)

Big John, I have posted scores on FB. I did it as a comment under... "Today is the first day of Shoot Your Bow, Win a Press Contest"....Same place J.C. has his score. I am new to FB so if this isn't right please let me know. Thanks,


----------



## MathewsArcher (May 10, 2012)

dbell, I will be checking today also to figure this out. We'll get it fixed.


----------



## Big John (May 10, 2012)

ok We will look!!!


----------



## Big John (May 10, 2012)

I got it now... Sorry about that dbell.

Your leader is DBell......
Everyone needs to get them in....


----------



## dbell80 (May 13, 2012)

5-5-12 - Soul Hunters - 172
5-6-12 - Gainesville 900 Round - 849
5-12-12 - PGBC - 187
Total for this post - 1208
Running Total - 3295


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 13, 2012)

Dang Doug, I shot a 202 at Broyhill I'll give you if you need it!


----------



## dbell80 (May 13, 2012)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Dang Doug, I shot a 202 at Broyhill I'll give you if you need it!


I'll take it! lol!!!!!


----------



## dbell80 (May 24, 2012)

5/14-LCA 320
5/19-BLACK MTN COON SHOOT-93
5/20-MUZZY BAD TO THE BONE-196 ...WITH A MISS
5/21-LCA-264 ...ANOTHER DONATION TO JC
5/23-TIMBER GHOST-290
TOTAL FOR THIS POST - 1137
RUNNING TOTAL - 4432
I'LL PUT THESE ON FB TONIGHT.


----------



## Big John (May 27, 2012)

OK TIME IS RUNING OUT !!!!!
Upload your scores to facebook!!!!!
We can find a winner!!!!


----------



## dbell80 (May 28, 2012)

‎5/26/12 - Banks - 195
 5/27/12 - Full Draw - 200
 Total for this post - 395
 Running Score - 4827


----------



## alligood729 (May 28, 2012)

Big John said:


> OK TIME IS RUNING OUT !!!!!
> Upload your scores to facebook!!!!!
> We can find a winner!!!!



I think we might have found him already.....lol


----------



## dbell80 (May 30, 2012)

Will the winner be announced today?


----------



## oldgeez (May 30, 2012)

i wonder who it could be???????


----------



## dbell80 (May 30, 2012)

I am waiting to see.  Ya never know someone may of held em all till the end.


----------



## t8ter (May 30, 2012)

D bell hope first thing you do when u win it is













Turn that peep.lol


----------



## dbell80 (May 30, 2012)

Ha ha! That will mess my whole routine up! Turn peep...draw...anchor...aim...aim...punch it....miss....


----------



## dbell80 (May 31, 2012)

*Fun Scores*

Does "FUN SCORES" count? I was told scores only counted for competition only?


----------



## Bootlegger (May 31, 2012)

I don't see the difference in for fun versus "competing" for a plastic trophy. What if a person has been asked not to "compete" anymore because they always win and are discouraging others from participating? 
I guess interpretation of the rules can be different for each person. Now if you were told fun scores didnt count by the ones putting on the contest, that is different! However that should have been put in the rules.

     Shoot in any shoot in the state of Georgia.  Indoor, 3D, Field, Target are whatever type it is. As long as it is a event competition.
     Upload your score card to Last Chance Archery Facebook page with your name, the date of the shoot your score and class you shot in. If you don't have a card that's ok but be sure to tell us where to find the scores to verify.
    You can upload as many score cards as you want. Your points will keep adding up.


----------



## dbell80 (May 31, 2012)

Bootlegger said:


> I don't see the difference in for fun versus "competing" for a plastic trophy. What if a person has been asked not to "compete" anymore because they always win and are discouraging others from participating?
> I guess interpretation of the rules can be different for each person. Now if you were told fun scores didnt count by the ones putting on the contest, that is different! However that should have been put in the rules.
> 
> Shoot in any shoot in the state of Georgia.  Indoor, 3D, Field, Target are whatever type it is. As long as it is a event competition.
> ...



Watch Big Johns video at the start of this thread, and I quote " it has to be a competition against other shooters"


----------



## Bootlegger (May 31, 2012)

Like I said, if they said "fun" scores don't count then they shouldn't. I just put what was posted as their rules from the link on post number 4. I think the part of it being a event competition was meant it had to be an organized event. That is my interpretation though. I am sure the ones running it will look at everything and sort it out.


----------



## Big John (May 31, 2012)

Georgia Archery & Last Chance are lookin at scores and will have a winner on next weeks Week in Review... There is no need for all this back and forth. If you want to ask anything PM me are call..  Thanks


----------



## MathewsArcher (May 31, 2012)

I do believe it has to be a scheduled shoot. Like I run the indoor 3d at LCA and it is a scheduled shoot. It is technically for fun, but it is scheduled ahead of time. We planned for several weeks before staring the indoor 3D. I'm not going either way in this argument. I am just trying to state facts. So therefore I don't think an unscheduled shoot for fun should count. If I'm mistaken, and this was a scheduled shoot. So be it, but things need to be fair either way. From what I'm hearing this was not an originally scheduled shoot, but if I'm mistaken please let me know.


----------



## dbell80 (Jun 1, 2012)

MathewsArcher said:


> I do believe it has to be a scheduled shoot. Like I run the indoor 3d at LCA and it is a scheduled shoot. It is technically for fun, but it is scheduled ahead of time. We planned for several weeks before staring the indoor 3D. I'm not going either way in this argument. I am just trying to state facts. So therefore I don't think an unscheduled shoot for fun should count. If I'm mistaken, and this was a scheduled shoot. So be it, but things need to be fair either way. From what I'm hearing this was not an originally scheduled shoot, but if I'm mistaken please let me know.



There are scores from a 900 round and a (10) 3d target shoot. The shoot was posted on here on Tuesday at 7:30pm and was shot on Wednesday (last day of contest) at 5pm. That's less than 24 hours of notice.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jun 1, 2012)

We are going to meet and figure it all out. Big John will let every one know on Wednesday.


----------



## gretchp (Jun 1, 2012)

I knew Sunday from a post on GON and added the link on  my friends FB page asking them to come and invited our 4-H kids and we paid to compete............just to add my 2 pennies worth....


----------



## GIBBS (Jun 4, 2012)

Can i use my fun scores from shooting in my back yard, if so i got all of you...LOL. What would be the difference my back yard or shooting for fun somewhere else???


----------



## Big John (Jun 4, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> Can i use my fun scores from shooting in my back yard, if so i got all of you...LOL. What would be the difference my back yard or shooting for fun somewhere else???



I don't think back yard is the same as goin to shoot at a club. If that was the case I will always win!!! THE KING of my Yard...


----------



## dbell80 (Jun 4, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> Can i use my fun scores from shooting in my back yard, if so i got all of you...LOL. What would be the difference my back yard or shooting for fun somewhere else???



Not much difference...when you shoot for fun you are not competing against other archers no differently than your back yard. But to me  the last day 900 round and 3d shoot that was posted 22 hours before the shoot started and last edited 20 hours before the shoot started. It amazes me at what some people will do and teach others that its ok to do. This was thrown together for one purpose.


----------



## Big John (Jun 4, 2012)

dbell80 said:


> Not much difference...when you shoot for fun you are not competing against other archers no differently than your back yard. But to me  the last day 900 round and 3d shoot that was posted 22 hours before the shoot started and last edited 20 hours before the shoot started. It amazes me at what some people will do and teach others that its ok to do. This was thrown together for one purpose.



I have sent you a PM


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jun 4, 2012)

We are going over the facts and will have a decision on the week end review on georgiaarchery.com. 

There is no need for further discusion. 

We have all the imformation needed to make the dicision.


----------



## GIBBS (Jun 4, 2012)

Big John said:


> I don't think back yard is the same as goin to shoot at a club. If that was the case I will always win!!! THE KING of my Yard...



I AM KING OF MY YARD FORSURE I WOULD TAKE ON ANYONE IN MY YARD. Why should shooting for fun count for score in this contest??? There is a key word in there FUN... What would be the difference if i came to your back yard could i count my score then? Bottom line fun is for fun and 4 real mean shooting under pressure. And the 900 round should not count if it was post before the contest was started. Sounds to me like some people got together and figured out away to beat the system, but i guess thats part of the game. But crap like you guys pulled is why companys do not have contest. I think what went on gives the sport a black eye.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 4, 2012)

middle of the week combination shoot with all those points at stake...last minute with little notice...i hate to say it, but i agree with db and gibbs...looks like a put-up job to me.  i hope the powers that be make the right decision..just my .02 11


----------



## GIBBS (Jun 5, 2012)

To me whats rite is rite but whats wrong is wrong. Looks like somebody got caught with there hand in the cookie jar...LOL.


----------



## falkinfan (Jun 5, 2012)

i've sat here and watch and read the rediculous remarks come from several of you without proper investigation. have any of you even PM'd the people responsible (me) and asked the questions? NO YOU HAVEN'T!  
I will tell you this...... there was in way no shape or form that this shoot was designed to be in any respect decievable. It was however designed to promote a new JOAD team trying to get ground broken.  I was referred to this website to post the shoot to try and get a better response and turn out and since this CONTEST was happening, then, what better way to promote a better turnout?  Unfortunately, each of you that seem to be bitter in the matter haven't even done the proper research before making judgement.   I had several that said they would be attending on the Sunday that it was posted originally,  i had to change and update the post and it is difficult to do on a phone, so to make it easier on me; i deleted the post and put a new one up (my mistake). however that being said ....."big john, hounddog, bad company, gretchp, chris cape  all saw  the original POST.   
It is sad to think that grown men can't grasp the concept that on any given day......."things may change."   
To the guys that are in power on the Contest......." i hope your decision promotes the sportsmanship  and etiquette that this sport deserves."


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jun 5, 2012)

Like I said before. We have all the imformation needed to make a dicision. 

So lets close this dicussion before it does any more damage to the archery community. This contest was designed to promote Last Chance Archerys products and to help grow archery clubs attendance accross Georgia. It was also designed to promote Georgia archerys website. Big John, Leon Pittman, and other head guys at LCA will be makeing a dicision, and it will be on Big John's week end review at georgiaarchery.com. 

So there is no more need for talk. We at LCA understand the situation and will be making the dicision accordingly. 

We hope the contest has helped get more people out shooting at the different archery clubs across the state. "I hope it has helped build Georgia's archery not tear it down lower". 

LCA wants to thank everyone who has participated in the competition throughout these past few months. We know it has took some commitment to shooting to post some of the high scores that everyone has. 

Again, thanks to everyone who has participated.


----------



## dbell80 (Jun 5, 2012)

I was done, But you chimed in Falkin. If you wanted an actual turn out to raise money like badcompany said you would of had it at a different time,5 in the evening on a wed, with VERY little notice? Way to get a crowd!Come on Man, you cant pull my leg. 
 Its not about the prize it's about someone pulling a fast one while i drove all over ga and shot against other archers in a competition. In my first post about the scores I simply was asking if fun scores counted because my interpretation of the rules from the video is that they wouldn't. 
There is no way to convince me that the Wed shoot was not a scam. How bout the big turn out?  3 adults & 4 youths. Try posting your shoots a little futher out and see if that helps, maybe 3 days notice. 

Go Falcons!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 5, 2012)

Closed per request of Big John, take it to PMs if you have questions.


----------

